

Hiring for a Boostrapped Company - spencerfry
http://spencerfry.com/hiring-for-a-boostrapped-company

======
qixxiq
I'd also be careful about waiting too long before starting the search. Rather
than looking once "your efficiency breaks down"; get started early speaking to
candidates.

If you're bootstrapping and need to find the ideal person - you'll want to
give yourself a lot of time to find them.

~~~
noodle
indeed. a lot of interesting ones, too. not just random letters. i was
definitely surprised at some of the things available still.

~~~
haploid
huh? random letters in candidates' names?

~~~
noodle
well, that was supposed to be a response to a post in the 3 letter io TLD
thread. sorry about that.

most likely my fault, of course, but i'm not sure how i did this. off chance
of an HN bug perhaps?

------
PaulHoule
I agree on the !friends. I've recently been looking for a contractor and was
thinking about bringing a friend in to do it, but the more I thought about it,
the more I wasn't sure if we'd still be friends when it was all said and done.

